# I think Boer but ???



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok so I bought this doe and she is a fat butt for one. She is so huge and wow heavy. She does have a thick coat but even still she is obviously chunky. Anyhow I am pretty sure she is at least part boer can I get some input here? She was a family pet until I got her and she has a bad attitude at times and thus why I think they sold her. Either way I have no problems with her she fits in here fine and if nothing else will give me some nice meat for the freezer. I am curious though what does she look like breed wise?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

She looks to be a boer cross not sure what she is crossed with but she does have some boer. She is a very nice looking goat congrats.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks. She is about the same height has my kikos but she is so stout. She decided she was going to use me as an itching post and bout knocked me down the other day. She came into season in the middle of hurricane Sandy of course and I am sure my buck covered her as I saw the tell tale signs so we shall see what she gives me. She is 2 and was a bottle baby and will be a first timer if she took. I am worried about her weight though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Boer crossed with some sort of dairy breed most likely. You can see it in her ears and the bridge of her nose. Maybe crossed with something like an alpine...or mix of several breeds.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

She doesnt look to be overly fat but I wouldnt give her anything extra. She may just be an easy keeper or she might have been spolt by her previous owners. If your real worried about her weight dry lot her with just some hay an very little grain maybe 1/4 cup a day just too keep her friendly. Then when she backs off her weight just put her back out an if she gains back on just grass shes just an easy keeper. But unless she keeps gaining on nothing I wouldnt worry to much about her. She looks good to me.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have cut down her grain to a small amount a day. She gets all the browse and hay she can eat but I cut down her grain because she is for lack of better wording she is giggly lol she also gets out of breath when she runs in the field for just a short distance with the herd. I can see her sides going when she runs a short ways. She is getting better now. She is getting way more exercise here then she did at her last home. They kept her in small pen about 8x10 and she did not get much exercise.

Edit: She was also over fed and the boss of the duo so got her share and then some.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally wouldn't try to pull weight off her. She looks good...looks how a meat breed or cross should look and going into winter...better they're a little overweight. You can reduce or get rid of her grain, but I wouldn't work on dropping weight. Just my... :2cents:


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> I personally wouldn't try to pull weight off her. She looks good...looks how a meat breed or cross should look and going into winter...better they're a little overweight. You can reduce or get rid of her grain, but I wouldn't work on dropping weight. Just my... :2cents:


I just cut down her grain in hopes she would not keep gaining more. She still gets browse and as much hay as she wants. She is doing better is not losing any weight but I didn't want to add more onto her either. I would not have cared had she not seemed so out of breath when letting them out into the large pasture and they run together.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She doesn't look too overweight.
She could be Savanna.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> She doesn't look too overweight.
> She could be Savanna.


I will look more into that. She has a strange jaw line that I have not seen in any other goats. Which is why I did not think pure boer but maybe Savanna.

I will see if she has black skin when I go out to feed this afternoon. I don't think she does though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks healthy.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I too don't think she is overweight, Maybe a Boer-spanish


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whatever she is, she's pretty & of good condition. It appears she's still young.
I feed Boer & % doelings up to around 8 or 9 mos, then taper off.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Tlambert95 said:


> I will look more into that. She has a strange jaw line that I have not seen in any other goats. Which is why I did not think pure boer but maybe Savanna.
> 
> I will see if she has black skin when I go out to feed this afternoon. I don't think she does though.


Nope, not savanna. What you have there is a boer Kiko cross. I'm positive of it. We used to have Wethers with this cross


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Perhaps either Savannah, Spanish Boer or a Kiko mix in there. You call her chunky? My goats ARE fat then compared to her.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Nope, not savanna. What you have there is a boer Kiko cross. I'm positive of it. We used to have Wethers with this cross


I have a pair of kikos and I love them. She may be a cross. I do know one thing when she walks on my toes she puts a hurting on them lol. She is a pretty girl and is a 2 year old or so I was told. I bought her as they were having problems with her. I am very happy with her she does fine here after a couple of rounds with her she now keeps her horns to herself in regards to me. She actually is not to bad with my others.

Thank you everyone for the inputs. Regardless of what she is the big moo is here to stay lol.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

packhillboers said:


> Perhaps either Savannah, Spanish Boer or a Kiko mix in there. You call her chunky? My goats ARE fat then compared to her.


My kikos are the only meat breed goats I had until now and they were underweight when I got them so this is why I look at her and go holy cow mostly I think.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

You could check her chest below her neck line to feel for fat. I still don't think she is too heavy for that type of a goat breed. I would check her eyelid color and see how well that looks. Even sturdy goats can go thin quickly once they get a worm load on them. I think she looks like a pretty healthy doe. If she is older, she maybe used to being in charge and may just settle in once she has established herself.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

packhillboers said:


> You could check her chest below her neck line to feel for fat. I still don't think she is too heavy for that type of a goat breed. I would check her eyelid color and see how well that looks. Even sturdy goats can go thin quickly once they get a worm load on them. I think she looks like a pretty healthy doe. If she is older, she maybe used to being in charge and may just settle in once she has established herself.


Thank you I will feel her neck in the morning. My older pygmy doe put her in place goat wise one grandma growl and that was it. She just was testing me I think and I didn't back down so no more issues.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She looks exactly like our doe Snow White!



















Took this one Thursday evening









We were told Snow White is a Kiko/boer cross.

She's our favorite goat, we're totally attached to her. She's very affectionate, and is great with my kids. 
But... she's mean to other goats lol She's the herd queen and what she says goes. 
She loves to give and get hugs and kisses, so all that meanness just gets swept under the rug lol


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe she is a boer kiko cross. I also felt her chest this morning she is a little fat there but not horrible. So maybe it is just her winter coat that makes her seem so much extra wide to me. She does have a nice fluffy coat and wow it is so soft.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

She looks very similar to our Boer/Alpine crosses. They have the same nose and jaw line. She doesn't look to heavy to me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Bambi how cute!

I also don't think she looks fat either. Meat goats should have some weight on them. Plus they tend to get really thick coats and it can make them look chunky. You worry about fat, you should see Snow White...OMG...lol

I love the kiko/boer cross. We breed Snow White to fullblood Boer bucks, and she's done well. Her first set of twins weren't very nice, but the 2nd set was much nicer.
She had a single doe kid this year that was 13lbs, and soooo nice <bred to a larger/nicer boer buck and bred her back to him for 2013>.
Her kid was almost 90lbs just before she turned 5 months old. 
I wish we could have kept him, in fact, I regret ever selling her. We just don't have the room to keep too many, and we had to decide who to keep/who to sell. 
Praying Snow White has another nice kid in there


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She looks like my Bunny , who is part Saanen part Nubian .


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I was thinking Boer Saanen cross. but she sure does look like the kiko boer cross doe. If you look on this website there is a picture of a boer Saanen doe. She is the 50% doe named Arctic Princess. Not sure if she is 50% boer 50% saaneen or has more Boer in her than that, but he did say she was mixed with Saanen. And has made him some nice wethers.

http://www.keenacresfarm.com/does.htm


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Awe how cute. I need a goat cart now.

I have a saaneedxnubian and in person to look at them other then color look nothing alike. I am leaning towards the kikoxboer the more I look at her. She really in person looks more like snowwhite over any of the other options I think. She does have a very thick coat so once spring comes I will have to take and post some new picts of her. 

This is my saanedxnubian snowflake. She is such a good girl going to be the family milker and that is my kids and my alpine kissee (my fave of the bunch) in the back.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are beautiful ! I LOVE your ALPINE !!!!
Would love to have a doe like her 
Your Saanen X Nubian looks a lot like my Bunny.
I will post a picture of her when I get to my desktop.
They look pretty similar .
And I definatley want a goat cart too!
I would love to train a couple of goats to pull and my BCs to pickups and load the cart with firewood . I can dream , can't I ? Lolol
The Border Collie part is the easy part , I'm worried about the goats , lol


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you! Kissee the Alpine is a lover. She got her name for obvious reasons she is the lover of the herd. Will crawl on my lap lay down and sleep and if I ignore her she kicks me with her front foot. I have had her since she was still a bottle baby. 

A cart would be awesome I have new ambitions now. My husband is going to look at me like I am totally crazy when I suggest it.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I was just about to say that Candice.. reminded me of your Snow White Doe very much.. even the nose coloring.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This is my Bunny  
She is Saanen and Nubian , we call her our Nubian Princess , lol.
Bunny is such a love. When she was younger all she wanted was to be held.
She would run up the dog walk and we would play a game that she would jump into my arms once she got to the top.....well , that was a mistake 
But , I slowly talked her out of doing that once she got bigger , lolol.
Now she is sort of reserved....she will come when called , and accept a head scratch , but I do have to tie her if I want to brush her , she has taken a dislike to it for some reason...but she will stand once she knows she's tied...


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Kissee climbs in my lap just like that. I hope she backs of as age grows the last thing I need is a 125lb lap goat lol.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Love all these white goats. They are so pretty. Makes me wonder what my Boer doe, who hopefully has been bred to a solid black spanish buck, will produce. I am really curious now. Interesting how all those crosses produced white offspring.

I so want a cart. I have a Boer wether who I plan on teaching to be a cart pulling pack goat. He is a June baby so still to young for that job. I tried teaching him to walk on a lease but he pulls so hard he chokes and the other goats attack him. So looking around for a halter. Once I find one I will resume walking on a lease lessons but without any other goats around to bully him.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I now have four all white goats somehow. I think they just draw me on like a moth to a flame lol.


----------

